# Where can I buy an Xbox/Microsoft Wired Controller for less than 2000?



## sam9953 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi there, I searched several websites like Homeshop, infibeam and flipkart and amongst all it seems that flipkart is selling the microsoft controller the cheapest at 2K, but I just cannot afford it. I want to buy it for somewhere 1000 to 1500. Please can anyone tell me where, in Delhi can I buy it or else from which website can I buy it online?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 19, 2013)

The price of This controller has been increasing.
About 3-4 months back as far as  i remember it was 1.5k.
Dam wish it doesn't increase more.
Best is try to find a 2nd hand one, or IMO once xbox 720 comes out 360 controller will be cheaper


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2013)

For 1k you will get 2nd hand piece only. 
 *www.homeshop18.com/microsoft-xbox-...electronics/gaming/product:16593289/cid:3245/


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 19, 2013)

Dude you live in Delhi right, then have you tried Nehru Place??


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Dude you live in Delhi right, then have you tried Nehru Place??



I would but its like very very far from my house.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 19, 2013)

But then try getting the phone number of any of the shops and inquire about the rates and if you are happy then visit it.. The trip is worth if you get what you and and will save a bit of money as well..


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The price of This controller has been increasing.
> About 3-4 months back as far as  i remember it was 1.5k.
> Dam wish it doesn't increase more.
> Best is try to find a 2nd hand one, or IMO once xbox 720 comes out 360 controller will be cheaper



Mate by what time will 720 be out?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 19, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Mate by what time will 720 be out?



probably march this year, or if not the console itself, then its 'paper release'. but it would be released this year only is what most feel.


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 19, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> probably march this year, or if not the console itself, then its 'paper release'. but it would be released this year only is what most feel.



First of all, hey buddy, how are you, hope you remember who I am.
Secondly thnks, yeah I just hope it launches soon, because buying xbox 360 controller then might be a lot cheaper.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 19, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> First of all, hey buddy, how are you, hope you remember who I am.
> Secondly thnks, yeah I just hope it launches soon, because buying xbox 360 controller then might be a lot cheaper.



hehe....yes ofcourse i remember you. was thinking of PMing you a day back & now saw your thread here. am fine, & hope you are as well.

i would recommend you to keep a look-out on the sale-threads on various forums. you get good deals there from time-to-time, ofcourse if you don't mind buying seconds product.

would a logitech W/L rumble-pad do?

*UPDATE:* you can get one for 1699/- @ nextworld.in. may apply coupon too. also, ebay has 2 controllers (1 black & 1 white) for 1800/-. apply some coupon & you are good to go!

one more thing....we have forums like IVG, as well as portals where you get used gaming accessories. a used wired controller should be available for anything between 800/- to 1200/-, plus you have olx too


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 19, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> hehe....yes ofcourse i remember you. was thinking of PMing you a day back & now saw your thread here. am fine, & hope you are as well.
> 
> i would recommend you to keep a look-out on the sale-threads on various forums. you get good deals there from time-to-time, ofcourse if you don't mind buying seconds product.
> 
> ...



I have never used a logitech one but i checked its price and if I am not wrong it is nearly priced the same amount as wired microsoft one.



GhorMaanas said:


> hehe....yes ofcourse i remember you. was thinking of PMing you a day back & now saw your thread here. am fine, & hope you are as well.
> 
> i would recommend you to keep a look-out on the sale-threads on various forums. you get good deals there from time-to-time, ofcourse if you don't mind buying seconds product.
> 
> ...



Thats the point, I was searching for second hand xbox controller within the same range but can hardly find anyone who wants to sell in this range, and as for coupons. From where can I get coupon for nextworld and ebay. I have never used them and I am very new to online shopping.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 19, 2013)

i'll post a few random links for your perusal below here:

logitech rumble-pad 2 for 1k

xbox 360 controller 1 month used...excellent condition(black in color, wired) - Delhi - Video Games - Consoles

xbox 360 wired controller | eBay

Buy Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller [WHITE] for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.

for ebay coupons, create an account there. you will get a coupon within a few days (1-4). and additionally, you can check this thread & request for coupon(s) here. moreover, if you have an HDFC account then you can use a 5% or 10% off coupon as well:

*www.techenclave.com/hot-deals-discussions/ebay-india-hot-deals-coupons-129460/p813/


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the links and nextworld does not have wired one, which I want. And yeah what about the discount coupons. From where do I get them?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 19, 2013)

oh yes! the white wired one isn't available on nextworld. i missed that. sorry!

i have update the earlier post with regards to discount coupons.

also, check your PM now.


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for this.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 19, 2013)

you are welcome


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Seems like apart from flipkart there.is no other reliable website selling the wired one, will have to check local market now.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 19, 2013)

i got an idea
get a time machine and set the time to 2010 and u will be alright
*searching for one* for external harddisk


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 19, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i got an idea
> get a time machine and set the time to 2010 and u will be alright
> *searching for one* for external harddisk



Dude, what kind of a joke is that.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 20, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Dude, what kind of a joke is that.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/165762-white-wired-xbox-360-pc-controller-1100-a.html

check with the seller if he still wants to sell it.


----------



## sam9953 (Jan 20, 2013)

I already saw his thread but did not ask him because i would prefer local dealers.


----------



## rohitsen (Mar 13, 2015)

you should need to know the right place first. Amazon or eBay should be your first preference. But if you needed more cheaper rate try Walmart, 4SaleUSA or Best Buy.


----------



## Renny (May 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a Dualshock 3 controller. Too many fakes in the market.


----------



## saswat23 (May 10, 2015)

rohitsen said:


> you should need to know the right place first. Amazon or eBay should be your first preference. But if you needed more cheaper rate try Walmart, 4SaleUSA or Best Buy.



Importing from US would cost more than 2k


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 10, 2015)

Renny said:


> I'm looking for a Dualshock 3 controller. Too many fakes in the market.



Xbox 360 Wired Controller Remote Joystick Gamepad FOR PC Microsoft NEW Gamepad | eBay


----------



## Vyom (May 10, 2015)

I wanted an XBox controller, ever since my current controller stopped working after 1.5 yrs. I will also be lookout for a wired (or wireless) controller if it comes under 2K. But it's highly unlikely now.
Also, the bloats of fake controllers, makes buying from grey market a risk.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Xbox 360 Wired Controller Remote Joystick Gamepad FOR PC Microsoft NEW Gamepad | eBay



that is more fake than nutrients in noodles.. dont get enticed by the price.. those things will last a 3-4 months of use, after that they will give problems like constant disconnects, dpad shifting, etc

I had one of those from snapdeal, my god did it give me a nightmare when playing Dark souls

the only reliable way to buy an original controller is local shops.. all online shops are shitty atm.. 
If you cant find an original controller, look for alternatives, like Logitech F310/F510/F710, Thrustmaster GPX, etc
I normally do not recommend logitech controllers but there are no fakes for those and logitech provides an awesome 3 years of warranty for it's controllers as opposed to Microsoft's 3 months

- - - Updated - - -



Renny said:


> I'm looking for a Dualshock 3 controller. Too many fakes in the market.



flipkart is selling original dual shock 3 controller


----------



## quicky008 (May 11, 2015)

Most of the controllers that are being sold on sites like flipkart, eBay etc are actually knockoff Chinese products - its advisable to go for a genuine controller from a trustworthy retail outlet to avoid the possibility of getting a counterfeit item.


----------

